# Hi all you campervanners.



## redrobo

First time on this site; stumbled across it by chance whilst searching for POI's for my TomTom. Hope I'm doing this the right way by starting up a new thread?

My name's Colin; the "redrobo" stems from the fact that several centuries ago I had red hair - it's mostly grey now, my family tell me! I have a wife, Jenny, who is as enthusiastic as I am about campervanning. She used to be in the Wrens, hence her nickname. We have a Hymer - you know, one of those "posh ones". Had it over 4 years; it's a very practical home, but it does keep on costing me money when things going wrong, and when they do, it's expensive.

We've been around Western Europe quite a bit. Is Greece Western Europe, or is that verging into Central territory? I think of Central Europe in terms of Poland, Hungary etc. So, we've toured Greece, Sicily, Corsica, naturally France, Spain, Germany, and a bit of Portugal. This year it's off to Sardinia. We're going via Corsica as the ferries are more convenient than leaving from the Rome port - some unpronouncable name! We end up on Lake Garda - well, not quite ON it, but next to it - with our daughter, friend and grand-daughter, who will be 10 years old whilst we are there. So, we shall arrive back home well and truly knackered, and looking for a restful holiday! We get this in September when we go to France for 4-5 weeks, just as the season is ending.

As for wild camping, we haven't done an awful lot of that. If there are other campers there, we don't mind - safety in numbers - but we don't like it if we get "caught short" and have to spend the night on our own. We use the Aires quite extensively in France and Italy, but there were very few of these in Corsica, and I don't think there are that many in Sardinia; we shall have to see how we get on.

I haven't mentioned the UK. I suppose that's because we spend so much time on the continent that we have little time left for this wonderful country, except for the winter, when the weather can be a bit iffy. It's a shame, but I'm sure we shall get round to it some time in the future.

Whilst introducing myself, can anyone recommend some internet sites for POI's, please? I have used POI Handler, and have looked on the TomTom site. I am particularly looking for info on horse riding in Sardinia for my wife. Even though this is listed under Sports in POI Handler, there is no info on them.

So, until next time, happy campervanning.

Colin.


----------



## David & Ann

Hi Colin,
Welcome to Wildcamping. As a newbie, I see you are well travelled. There are many of us on here who have as much experience. I like this site as the folks are very kind and helpful. Some guys are really funny, they always put a smile on my face. I try not to compete with their sense of humour as I would come off second best. 
You mention Countries where you have been. Poland, Hungry etc: we used to class them as the Eastern Block, now with the EU, I can only class them as EU countries. 
Have a wonderful time in Sardinia. Safe driving and parking.


----------



## Deleted member 775

hi welcome to wildcamping hope you will enjoy you stay


----------



## Hazy-thoughts

Hello and welcome


----------



## Trevor

redrobo said:


> can anyone recommend some internet sites for POI's, please? I have used POI Handler, and have looked on the TomTom site. I am particularly looking for info on horse riding in Sardinia for my wife. Even though this is listed under Sports in POI Handler, there is no info on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont ever recall ever seeing any Poi's for horse riding in Sardinia sorry.
> Welcome to the site, hope you have good luck to finding the Poi's you need.
Click to expand...


----------



## sammclouis

*welcome to wildcamping.....sammclouis*


----------



## sundown

hi colin and welcome to wildcamping 
you really should take time to travel the uk.
I can thoroughly recomend the north of england and scotland
for some great camping!


----------



## Kriss63

Welcome to the site


----------



## Belgian

Hi Redrobo,
Welcome to the site, enjoy.
Some POI's: you can download free from http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
(in French ) or http:///www.gpscoordinaten.nl/bepaal-gps-coordinaten.php (dutch, with an English version)


----------



## Belgian

Saw last link is not working: try this http://www.gpscoordinaten.nl


----------



## cipro

Hi and welcomer. What a fantastic introduction you have certainly
been about, enjoy the site and I'm sure will have lots of info to share


----------



## smudger

*hi colin,*

welcome to the site mate..


----------



## sprokit

redrobo said:


> First time on this site; stumbled across it by chance whilst searching for POI's for my TomTom. Hope I'm doing this the right way by starting up a new thread?
> 
> My name's Colin; the "redrobo" stems from the fact that several centuries ago I had red hair - it's mostly grey now, my family tell me! I have a wife, Jenny, who is as enthusiastic as I am about campervanning. She used to be in the Wrens, hence her nickname. We have a Hymer - you know, one of those "posh ones". Had it over 4 years; it's a very practical home, but it does keep on costing me money when things going wrong, and when they do, it's expensive.
> 
> 
> welcome Colin - from another ex wren and her hubby, who also have a Hymer and love it.  You mention travelling in Poland - we are planning on visiting in June (only for 3 weeks as we still work)....any places off hand that shouldn't be missed?


----------



## johnnyb

*Greek info*

Hi Colin,
Can you give me any more info on going to greece ? What route France Italy to ferry?
What Ferry Brindsi? Did you book Ferry in advance ? Any tips welcome.
Johnnyb


----------



## redrobo

*Greece*

Hi Johhnyb

We ferried from Ancona, NE Italy at around 6.00 pm. It was an overnight one and we camped in the van on board the boat. The ferry called in at Igoumenitsa at about 9.30 am and then went on to Patras where we disembarked at lunch-time. We came back to Italy from Igoumenitsa at about 11.30 pm one evening, arriving in Ancona at around 9.30 am, I think. The cost was £350.

We were on Greece for about 6 weeks and toured it anti-clockwise. We went down all the 3 "fingers" of the Peloponnese, and the 2 "fingers" of Chalkidiki that are allowed. We did Athens, and we got to 2 of the small Greek islands just off the coast by Volos. We didn't go right to the Eastern border with Turkey, mainly because it is uncomfortably close to Bulgaria for our liking!

I thought that I had written up a journal of this holiday, but it appears that I didn't. I have 2 files, one showing our route to Ancona, and the other listing the main sites on Greece. The page numbers refer to our Dorling Kindersley Eyewitness travel guide. These files are too large to attach to this reply. If you post your own e-mail address I can attach them to a document for you.

Best wishes

Colin Robinson


----------

